# NBA Playoff Predictions



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

1. Who do you think will make it to the second round ? 

2. Who will make it to the conference finals ? 

3. Who will make it to the NBA Finals ? 

4. And finaly, who will win it all ?

Here's my predictions.  

Eastern Round 1 Winners: 

Pistons 
Nets 
Hornets 
Sixers 

Western Round 1 Winners: 

Lakers 
Mavericks 
Spurs 
Kings 

Conference Finalists 

Pistons vs. Hornets 

Mavs vs. Lakers 

Championship 

Pistons vs. Lakers (winners 4-1)


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Jeez! The East is so bad, it's hard to tell. I thought the Nets would make it, but that game on Saturday was awful. I'll stick with them. 

When the Lakers beat Portland then don't they play the winner of the Spurs series, correct? I like the Kings and Lakers in the final two if that's possible. Lakers vs Nets in the finals. Lakers in 5. Byron will win one at home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2002)

I agree

Nets vs Lakers

But i think the Nets will win in 7. 

Lets Go Nets!


----------



## Brian Hill (Apr 23, 2002)

Here's a no-brainer for you. To answer all 4 of your questions, I'll reply: Not the Timberwolves.

I must apologize for even having to say it, but I'm a bit of a homer and actually thought the Wolves could play to their ability and sneak 3 away from Dallas. I apologize, it won't happen again...heh heh heh.


----------

